# PowerColor Radeon RX 5600 XT Red Devil



## W1zzard (Jan 29, 2020)

The Red Devil is PowerColor's RX 5600 XT flagship with 14 Gbps GDDR6 memory. It uses a triple-slot, dual-fan cooler that is whisper-quiet when gaming and features fan-stop technology. Also included is a powerful 8-phase VRM, dual BIOS and adjustable RGB lighting. 

*Show full review*


----------



## Xuper (Jan 29, 2020)

among all 5600XT cards , Highest GPU/VRM/MEM Temp is belong to Powercolor , /facepalm


----------



## gridracedriver (Jan 29, 2020)

congratulations, great card
maybe slightly warm, but the rest is perfect:
dimensions, noise, performance and consumption


----------



## djisas (Jan 29, 2020)

She's a beauty, but i do wonder if i need a bios update though, the bios looks to be the same used in the testing, the specs are not...


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 29, 2020)

djisas said:


> if i need a bios update though


you do, note how memory is at 1500 MHz, should be 1750


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 29, 2020)

Great review, thanks.

Kinda proves what I knew all along about Navi; the clock speed / voltage / power use "curve" essentially becomes a wall over like, 1600-1700 MHz and 1.0V. The RX 5700 was just a tiny bit over its sweet spot, but very efficient. The RX 5600 XT (original bios) is the sweet spot for Navi and the Perf/watt is incredibly impressive as you'd expect from the 7nm new-arch.

With the OC, this card is a very solid performer but I admit I was a bit "annoyed" by the 6GB of VRAM, though if I'm brutally honest, as W1zzard mentions it's not really a problem (yet). The problem I have with the Red Devil here is the price of $310, I would say (this is my opinion) I would just prefer to buy an RTX 2060 for the same or a tiny bit less money. 

This was the problem I had with RX 5700 XT vs RTX 2060 SUPER: The Navi-card is faster in "normal" games, yes, but it is not faster by an amount you will really notice. However, for the same price you will notice the RTX and VRS going forward in newer games. In addition, I think OC RTX 2060non-super will close the gap a bit just like 2060SUPER OC did to 5700XT.

Not to "bash" AMD Radeon, but I feel this card is a "little" overpriced, but this is my opinion lol, and I'm just typing what I feel if I was in the market for this graphics card.

The energy efficiency is great to see, though! That's why I loved my 5700, it's nice to have Radeon competing (and beating) GeForce on perf/watt, but I kinda expected it from aforementioned full-node advantage vs Turing.


----------



## gamefoo21 (Jan 29, 2020)

But but GN Steve and MSI said you couldn't get a 5600XT and pair it with 14Gbps memory because big bad AMD forced them to use bad ram...

Wonder how much of a Premium Asus and MSI will charge for the change from X to Z...

Gee willickers bat man!

Hehe


----------



## djisas (Jan 29, 2020)

I bought it for 329€ and the price even went higher the next day, thought it was a solid option compared with the alternatives, a little rushed after my old card almost died...
Tripled the furmark perf on old bios compared with old card, that's about all i did with it so far...


----------



## gamefoo21 (Jan 29, 2020)

djisas said:


> I bought it for 329€ and the price even went higher the next day, thought it was a solid option compared with the alternatives, a little rushed after my old card almost died...
> Tripled the furmark perf on old bios compared with old card, that's about all i did with it so far...



How are your temps? How do the fans sound?

Nice card btw.


----------



## djisas (Jan 29, 2020)

gamefoo21 said:


> How are your temps? How do the fans sound?
> 
> Nice card btw.



What fan, lol, when case was still open, went in to see what noise was like and it was full stop, running furmark for a few seconds didnt change much...
Card didn't have time to heat up properly, i will try more testing tomorrow...

Edit: my shitty system pulled 8878 in firestrike, 18.878 graphics test, my cpu doesnt do physics and is holding back everything, as fo noise, dont know if i actually heard it, i guess the whole system is more noisy than the card...


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 29, 2020)

Nice card but I'm really wondering whats up with the pricing of these 'premium' 5600XT models and in general the pricing of most 5600 XT cards.

Some of these cards are pushing around and even higher than a Pulse RX 5700 in my country,makes no sense to me. _ 'so much for the 1660 Ti MSRP pricing'_


----------



## sutyi (Jan 30, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Nice card but I'm really wondering whats up with the pricing of these 'premium' 5600XT models and in general the pricing of most 5600 XT cards.
> 
> Some of these cards are pushing around and even higher than a Pulse RX 5700 in my country,makes no sense to me. _ 'so much for the 1660 Ti MSRP pricing'_



I think most AIB don't have these cards out in numbers due to the last minute BIOS change and distributors or the lack of them are driving up the prices on these cards.

That being said Sapphire's PULSE model does everything you could ask for on this card and then some while also being only 10USD / EUR over the MSRP.


----------



## HABO (Jan 30, 2020)

Hello Wizzard, you have really good reviews, but guys like me with mini itx cases need exact dimensions of the gpu to decide if it fits. 3 Slots is not enough because mms matters in this case. Could you add this high dimension in mm to your review? And will be great to have that dimension in all future reviews. Thanks a lot.


----------



## D@mn (Jan 30, 2020)

It is strange why such a seemingly high-quality and massive cooling system and such a weak performance in temperature / noise.

Conversely, how well Sapphire Pulse does.




HABO said:


> Could you add this high dimension in mm to your review? And will be great to have that dimension in all future reviews. Thanks a lot.



+1 to this. Accurate measurements of all three sizes would be very useful.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 30, 2020)

sutyi said:


> I think most AIB don't have these cards out in numbers due to the last minute BIOS change and distributors or the lack of them are driving up the prices on these cards.
> 
> That being said Sapphire's PULSE model does everything you could ask for on this card and then some while also being only 10USD / EUR over the MSRP.



Yea I was thinking about something like that but its still weird to me,I mean the pricing.

And yea Pulse is good in general,the only thing I don't like about it is the fixed Red colored Sapphire led logo cause I almost never use Red in my system but I guess that much I can deal with.


----------



## Xuper (Jan 30, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> you do, note how memory is at 1500 MHz, should be 1750


Hey , Can you do a review about gigabyte 5600XT Gaming OC ?
Also XFX.








						Gigabyte RX 5600 XT Gaming OC 6G Review - KitGuru
					

AMD's latest GPU, the RX 5600 XT, launched last week amid some controversy about the GPU's specs and




					www.kitguru.net


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 30, 2020)

Xfx is on its way, should be here very soon. Gigabyte I have to ask


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 30, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Nice card but I'm really wondering whats up with the pricing of these 'premium' 5600XT models and in general the pricing of most 5600 XT cards.
> 
> Some of these cards are pushing around and even higher than a Pulse RX 5700 in my country,makes no sense to me. _ 'so much for the 1660 Ti MSRP pricing'_



It's purely the newness factor.


----------

